# Can anyone help??



## Artman2020 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi I’m not very good with art to say the least!! I have got this off my grandparents but can not find much about it except for that it is called “Anselmo, Parisian street scene” i think!! From what I can find out one sold at auction the same or very similar but the signature was in the left corner and the one I have is in the bottom right hand corner. I have added a photo of the signature and one of the picture. Any help would be very much appreciated thanks.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Artman2020 said:


> Hi I’m not very good with art to say the least!! I have got this off my grandparents but can not find much about it except for that it is called “Anselmo, Parisian street scene” i think!! From what I can find out one sold at auction the same or very similar but the signature was in the left corner and the one I have is in the bottom right hand corner. I have added a photo of the signature and one of the picture. Any help would be very much appreciated thanks.
> View attachment 67461
> View attachment 67463


Signature is too crisp and clean, appears to be made by a sharpie. Looks like a fake to me.


----------



## Artman2020 (Aug 27, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> Signature is too crisp and clean, appears to be made by a sharpie. Looks like a fake to me.


Other than that do know anything about the picture ie how the artist is or when it is from as my grandparents have had it on there wall for over 25 years so think it might be a bit old for a sharpie👍


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Artman2020 said:


> Other than that do know anything about the picture ie how the artist is or when it is from as my grandparents have had it on there wall for over 25 years so think it might be a bit old for a sharpie👍


Making art appear older than it is has been done for centuries . Sharpies or similar have been used for way longer than 50 years . No matter, but the signature age quality doesn't match the painting-- big red flag on authenticity .


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> Making art appear older than it is has been done for centuries . Sharpies or similar have been used for way longer than 50 years . No matter, but the signature age quality doesn't match the painting-- big red flag on authenticity .


I did some quick research: google anselemoart.com. their faux workcan beready for you in a few days.


----------

